#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-28
<MrChrisDruif> Hai everyone...
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-29
<MrChrisDruif> Awfully quiet here :P
<AlanBell> BOOOOO
<AlanBell> approaching the end of the month
<MrChrisDruif> aahhhh!!! :D:D:D
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, about 30 days till Natty :D
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-30
<juzzy__> hi
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-04-03
<AlanBell> time to check all the end of month activities and update the spreadsheet
<AlanBell> anyone have particular comments on any teams?
<pleia2> AlanBell: not sure how youth is doing, the spreadsheet has some comments that are concerning and then the leader announced elsewhere he'd be leaving
<AlanBell> yes, agreed, lets get the monthly reports sorted and find out what is up with youth
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<AlanBell> hey hakimsheriff
<MrChrisDruif> Hai y'all
#ubuntu-for-all 2013-03-27
<melodie> hello
